# eager to learn



## adam1027 (Jan 6, 2005)

i'm eager to learn as much as i can about nissans in general, but more specifically, the 240sx. are there some websites you guys could link me to that give loads of information? keep in mind i'm not very familiar with engines. my friend has recently learned just about everything there is to know about cars and racing, and i would like to learn as well. basically, what i am asking for are links to websites that give information about nissan engines, or engines in general (to give me a better idea of how they work).

any help is greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

What do you wanna know specifically? Motor? Dimensions? Your gonna need to give more details than "everything".


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

everything you want to know about can be found here:

http://www.driftkat.com/


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The basics can be found at Howstuffworks.com


----------



## adam1027 (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks for the help


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

yes www.howstuffworks.com is very helpful for learning basics bout engines/cars...check it out :thumbup:


----------



## insoladation (Jan 17, 2005)

i needed those links too, thanks


----------

